# orkut question



## iMav (Apr 22, 2007)

ok this might sound stupid for a person with 1k+ posts but here is my question:

i joined orkut today and wen i tried to send (s)craos to some of my frenz i got the error some recipient is not allowin orkut to send e-mail choose another recipient something like this ... yeh kya hai bhai


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 22, 2007)

can u give more details about this?? i havn't come across this yet....


----------



## iMav (Apr 22, 2007)

details as in ... i compose a msg then when i send i get the :

the recipient does not allow orkut to send email, or wrong recipient change the recipient ... something like his ...


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 22, 2007)

maybe ur friend has disabled email notification......am at a loss


----------



## Pathik (Apr 22, 2007)

then it wont tell mav3.. Has he blocked u?? Even i cant understand wat u r sayin


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 23, 2007)

yea...thats thr, never encountered it myslf


----------



## iMav (Apr 23, 2007)

patta nahi yaar ... block kaise kar sakta hai .... main toh account aaj banaya ...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 23, 2007)

arey yaar usne email from members receive karne ka option off kar rakha hoga.


----------



## __Virus__ (Apr 23, 2007)

Email receiving option turned off.. simple


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 23, 2007)

Did ur friend accept ur invitation???????When u scrap u do not send email.U just send a scrap..There is an option to turn off email notification if u receive scraps..


----------



## piyush gupta (Apr 23, 2007)

IS he ur freind or you r trying to send a msg to someone else


----------



## iMav (Apr 23, 2007)

ya chked it ... seesm that i was sending a msg whn i thought i was scrapping ... got the thing to wrk ... thanx guys


----------



## Pathik (Apr 23, 2007)

hehe mav... welcome to orkut... hope u like it..


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 23, 2007)

@mAV3...welcome to orkut

......btw is thr a digit community thr?


----------



## rakeshishere (Apr 23, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> @mAV3...welcome to orkut
> 
> ......btw is thr a digit community thr?



Yes,Of course,Click *HERE* to JOIN


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 23, 2007)

^^thnx....joined it

y only 267 members???

but am disappointed with this first post itself in the forum ->


----------



## iMav (Apr 23, 2007)

@ pathiks
@gaurav ... thanx ya its good way of murdering time that could have been well spent horning my drifting skills in carbon ... none the less met some really old friends ... wonder y didnt join for the past 8 months


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 23, 2007)

^^it is, but then u come across a lot of friendz with whom u've lost contact, as long its used for the right purpose its great coz i've seen many of my friendz waste their pathetic lifes thr


----------



## alok4best (Apr 24, 2007)

rakeshishere said:
			
		

> Yes,Of course,Click *HERE* to JOIN


thanx for the link dude.


----------



## rakeshishere (Apr 24, 2007)

alok4best said:
			
		

> thanx for the link dude.



You are welcome


----------



## casanova (Apr 26, 2007)

And this community supports piracy. What the hell. And neways Digitizers community is here itself. We dont need orkut for it, except to get more frndly.


----------

